# Lazy dog....Okay???



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

okay well koda is now 7 months and i have noticed that lately he has been pretty lazy, sleeps pretty much ALL day till we go out on a walk and he still seems kinda sluggish. i feed him canidae (ALS) he is about 60 lbs and i feed him 1.5 cups in the am around 5 before i go to work then i come home at around 3 and take him on a walk at like 4 and feed 1.5 cups again at 5:30 pm He always has plenty of fresh water im not sure if there is anything really wrong with him, he seems pretty healthy otherwise, so i am starting to think koda is kinda a couch potato  does anyone else have this same issue any input appreciated


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure he's fine. Ecko has ALWAYS been that way. The only time he seems motivated into consciousness is when it's feeding time or I grab car keys or a leash. Other then that he is pretty much unconscious. We do have short bursts of energy when I come home from work and we play for a bit. I think it's a bully thing really.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Heat is also a huge factor. Any change in that? Gargamel has no interest in our walks anymore, he wants to play with the flirt pole or spring pole (which makes me worried since I fear heat stroke) but walks, uh uh. He goes to do his business and wants to go home and not dilly dally since its been hot and humid.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha is SOO lazy when we are home.. But when it's time to play and walk and run she's game.. 

I prefer it this way, she's usually just in the same room I am chilling by my side..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> I'm sure he's fine. Ecko has ALWAYS been that way. The only time he seems motivated into consciousness is when it's feeding time or I grab car keys or a leash. Other then that he is pretty much unconscious. We do have short bursts of energy when I come home from work and we play for a bit. I think it's a bully thing really.


:goodpost: My Bella is just the same way you described Ecko lol! She is such a snuggle bug and wants to just cuddle and lay around with my family. However, as soon as you say "ride" "walk" "cookie" or "hungry" she comes to life and is full of excitement


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some dogs are just more laid back, if he is at a healthy weight and attitude it is just his personality.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> :goodpost: My Bella is just the same way you described Ecko lol! She is such a snuggle bug and wants to just cuddle and lay around with my family. However, as soon as you say "ride" "walk" "cookie" or "hungry" she comes to life and is full of excitement


It's pretty much awesome. I love that he is totally OK with napping the day away and at the same time down with going to the beach or my Mom's or wherever. He is actually totally the dog I would be. Well, except he's not overweight. LOL!


----------



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

thank you guys for all your helpful input!! i guess i am kinda a worry bug :roll:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

kodabear64 said:


> thank you guys for all your helpful input!! i guess i am kinda a worry bug :roll:


we all are, I knew the answer cause I asked it before myself  This place rocks cause when you think your being a nervous nelly and don't want to call your vet all the time you come here and its all good


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

haha... I actually prefer a lazy Sasha... Sometimes I want to play and she's like, whatever dude I just want to chill...


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

ames said:


> Heat is also a huge factor. Any change in that? Gargamel has no interest in our walks anymore, he wants to play with the flirt pole or spring pole (which makes me worried since I fear heat stroke) but walks, uh uh. He goes to do his business and wants to go home and not dilly dally since its been hot and humid.


THIS! I don't have A/C in my house just fans and Axel spends most of the day on my porch in the shade but when it's 90 degrees outside he prefers sleep to anything, I let him in the basement to his crate when it's over 95 outside. As soon as we get a cool morning though he is full of energy again!


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Ugh - some days I think i'd be envious of that. 

Kane isn't annoyingly high energy but the little bastard could play for 10 hours straight if i'd let him I think.

Every time I stand up / move he picks his head up to see if its walk or play time.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Ugh - some days I think i'd be envious of that.
> 
> Kane isn't annoyingly high energy but the little bastard could play for 10 hours straight if i'd let him I think.
> 
> Every time I stand up / move he picks his head up to see if its walk or play time.


That's what my male is like, all I have to do is move and it's on. I can't walk anywhere in the house without him being by my side. If I'm immobile too long, he brings me a toy or bats me with his paw. He waits outside the bathroom door for me. It's cute and endearing and a colossal pain sometimes.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Joewilly said:


> That's what my male is like, all I have to do is move and it's on. I can't walk anywhere in the house without him being by my side. If I'm immobile too long, he brings me a toy or bats me with his paw. He waits outside the bathroom door for me. It's cute and endearing and a colossal pain sometimes.


Haha - well Kane gives me my "space" if you will. But if i'm playing video games or surfing GOpitbull or my bike forum too long he comes and sits next to me and is like

ah... :woof: remember me? Lets do something


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Veronica is 5 years old and the laziest dog I have ever seen.

She just had her annual check up and bloodwork and was proclaimed to be in good health inside and out...but I swear she is lazier than our previous dog, who was a Basset Hound.

It is worse in the heat; but she is just lazy in general. I made sure to avoid gamebred lines because I didn't want to wind up "with too much dog"'; and instead I wind up with a dog that can't keep up with me. (Seriously, it's sad )


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena is lazy around the house too. haha When she gets outside it's all zoom zoom zoom like a mazda though.  I like it like that.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Dogs all have different personalities. I tend to worry a bit though too when I hear "lazy" and pit bull in the same sentence. However dogs are bred differently even within the same breed. As long as your dog doesn't have any heart issues or joint problems, I would not worry about it too much. Plus pups do tend to need a lot of sleep when they are growing and as for being sluggish it has been hot and humid where I am anyway which can sometimes cause that. if the dog has any signs like being lethargic, not eating, or any other major changes, that is when to get concerned.


----------

